# Bildbearbeitungsprogramm gesucht?



## finntroll (14. März 2007)

Hey Leute kennt ihr vielleicht ein bildbearbeitungsprogramm mit dem man z.B. den schwarzen Hintergrund eines Bildes wegmachen kann so dass nur der Mensch bzw das was darauf abgebildet ist übrigbleibt.
Ausserdem sollte das Bild dann so abgespeichert werden können also nicht die Standard viereck-Form sonder die Form des MEnschen bzw des Bildes.Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Leola13 (15. März 2007)

Hai,

Photoshop, oder Freeware : Gimp

Ciao Stefan


----------



## finntroll (15. März 2007)

Ok vielen Dank schonmal
kannst du mir vllt helfen wo ich dieses Gimp laden kann?

_______________________________________________________________________

Ok ich habe es gefunden nun bin ich in dem Programm drin was soll ich tun?
Danke schön


----------



## Leola13 (16. März 2007)

Hai,



			
				finntroll hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ok ich habe es gefunden nun bin ich in dem Programm drin was soll ich tun?
> Danke schön



KLicken, gucken, machen, freuen.

Ciao Stefan


----------

